# Russell Brand/Jonathan Ross Phone Call Issue



## Bombsii (Nov 1, 2008)

If you have no idea what this is, click here.

Personally I think that it was completely horribly wrong for them to do that in the first place and I know what is right and what isn't.

I must say, it has been going on for far to long and it is getting stupider and stupider. The news are warping it like normal and making it a massive issue when there is the case of the soldier who was recently honoured because he  threw himself on top of a bomb to save his other men.

Also for Andrew Sach's grandaughter, its just a publicity stunt and shes luving every minute of it. I mean she IS part of a group called the Satanic Sluts and DID sleep with Brand but seriously...

Brand Quit
Ross suspended


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 1, 2008)

Brand says stupid things all the time. Once, there was a case where a rapist was scared off by the girl screaming for help. He mocked how wimpy the rapist was. -_- Great comedy. *claps very slowly/sarcastically*

The media is blowing it out of control but I don't see how what they said was meant to be funny in the first place. Maybe I'm not into their kind of humour. *shrugs*


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2008)

I was waiting for someone to make a thread on this.
Anyway,
I totally agree that they shouldn't have done it in the first place and that the media are making too much of a big deal about it.

I think they should have just left the whole story be after they apologised.
It's not like Russel Brand doesn't say sick things all of the time. Just so long as both presenters say they're sorry, as well as the people who cleared the show to be broadcast it should all be okay.

I mean, those 30,000 complaints they got are only because the news told them about what happened. I expect if those same people who didn't complain on the day because they weren't listening on the show would have complained before if the media had made such a bid deal about anything Russel Brand had said before.
I know he doesn't exactly make prank phone calls every day, but still.

EDIT:
Kinda off topic, but how come whatever the situation, and someone on TV is talking about Andrew Sachs, they _always_ use that clip of Fawlty Towers where there's a fine in the kitchen. I only ask because every time I see it I just think 'the cameras back then were rubbish'.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 1, 2008)

Russell Brand is amazing and I am sad he is being forced to quit (and they postponed the Buzzcocks episode he's in, fuck you BBC >:( ). :( It seems sort of odd that he would have to because of one controversial comment among many, but you know, once the media gets its hands on a story it is blown out of all proportion.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 1, 2008)

This sparked the best newspaper cartoon EVER. It had the car-beating scene from the Fawlty Towers episode _Gourmet Night_, with Brand and Ross in the car and Basil thrashing it in the branch, with what he says just beforehand written underneath.

Anyway, with that out of the way; like many things I think the media blew this out of proportion, but it was wrong of them, although it _was_the BBC's decision to broadcast it. 

They both realise they've done wrong and they've faced the consequences, and neither Sachs nor his granddaughter want to take the matter any further, so there, I think, should be an end to it.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 1, 2008)

Both of them are punch-worthy but it is a slow news week, I guess. :D I never liked either of them and Andrew Sachs is fucking awesome, so yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 1, 2008)

I do wish they'd stop crucifying Ross and Brand about this. They've already apologized numerous times and what I heard of the prank it wasn't *that* bad.
And I like Jonathan Woss ): Don't know about Brand, never listened to his show.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 1, 2008)

Hehe, I love Jonathan Woss (ilu Stangy), too; I always used to listen to him on Saturday mornings, so I always associate him with boiled eggs X3
Russell Brand's not my kind of humour, but I think they're really taking it too far; I hate how hyper-sensitive media censors are. :/

But I adored this bit:



> a rigged online poll that resulted in a misnamed Blue Peter cat


Now, the person responsible for _that _should've been hanged. X3


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if this gets more coverage than 9/11, to be honest. Yes, the joke wasn't funny. We know. The two don't have to be shamed as much as they are and the stunt isn't worth this much publicity at all. 

But hey. The media turn into a bunch of faggots when all there is to report is the credit crisis and the presidential election, which is obviously nothing compared to two comedians making a joke that turns into an epic fail.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 2, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> Both of them are punch-worthy but it is a slow news week, I guess. :D I never liked either of them and Andrew Sachs is fucking awesome, so yeah.


What a slow news week?

Credit Crunch
Halloween
Child brutally shot on Halloween
Soldier throws himself on top of grenade
Seargent resigns in Iraq because the Cars are deathtraps.
Hamilton might become the youngest F1 winner
US Election


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 2, 2008)

i laughed heartily when i heard about the phone calls and the resulting media drama

am i a bad person?


also russel brand ftw~



> What a slow news week?
> 
> Credit Crunch
> Halloween
> ...


actually it is quite a boring time for news, election aside.

-no-one really wants to hear about recession, kthx
-halloween is news now? O_o
-i've not heard about this brutal halloween murder. is it a state-side thing?
-yeah this is pretty cool of the guy and sad that he probably died and stuff, but the fact is that a paper would never run huge front-page articles and long-winded editorials about it because it's not drama enough
-see above: no-one wants to hear about military stuff
-that's sporting news; it belongs in the sporting section far away from the /real/ news
-actually this is a valid one but still~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 2, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> -no-one really wants to hear about recession, kthx


The economy is extremely important, what are you talking about?



> -see above: no-one wants to hear about military stuff


Yeah the only thing I want to hear about the US military now is 'US Military Finally Starts Leaving Iraq After Years Of Bullshit For Everyone Involved' and I'd love to hear 'US Stops Thinking They're The Goddamn World Police' but that's too much to ask.

also Woss isn't going to host the Comedy Awards, aww ):


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

Completely agree with you LJ


----------



## Espeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'd love to hear 'Us Stops Thinking They're The Goddamn World Police' but that's too much to ask.


I honestly couldn't agree more with this statement. I hate military news enough as it is anyway but the US government needs to get that into their heads.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Brand says stupid things all the time. Once, there was a case where a rapist was scared off by the girl screaming for help. He mocked how wimpy the rapist was. -_- Great comedy. *claps very slowly/sarcastically*


Erm, since when was taking the piss out of rapists so terrible? =) Has political correctness gone that far already?

Frankly a lot of comedians have gone much further than this before and nobody's given a crap. I really think the big-dealness of this is 99% media hype, á la bird flu.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 2, 2008)

> The economy is extremely important, what are you talking about?


yes but a lot of people don't want to hear loads of gloomy "we're all fucked because of banks" news, they want to hear DRAMA and LULZ about some girly-boy TV presenters :3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 2, 2008)

hey jonathan ross is _very manly _okay


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 3, 2008)

> hey jonathan ross is very manly okay


and simon cowell is a cheery bloke, katie price has never had plastic surgery and I will win the long jump Olympic gold medal for Kazakhstan.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> and simon cowell is a cheery bloke, katie price has never had plastic surgery and I will win the long jump Olympic gold medal for Kazakhstan.


how can you possibly think this man is anything *but* virility incarnate?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 3, 2008)

oh god the second picture made me grin

he's almost SCREAMING "I AM A LADYBOY"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 3, 2008)

he just wants to feel _pretty_
can you blame him.


----------

